# Moving to malaysia



## Monzie (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello....we are a family of six planning to move to Malaysia within the month.At present we are awaiting visas,etc from my husband's company.

As we have 4 children ranging from 10-17 years of age, schooling is at the top of the list.Also where is a suitable area for expats to settle with close links to a railway line,local amenities,schools??

Any assistance regarding the matter will be appreciated!

Monzie


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Are you going to be moving to KL or elsewhere in Malaysia?


----------



## Monzie (Jul 25, 2009)

tumbleweeds said:


> Are you going to be moving to KL or elsewhere in Malaysia?


Hiya yes...we are thinking KL........Ampang area??hoping to fly out next week to scout for schools & housing??

We need somewhere close to a railwayline as hubby will be travelling bacK & forth over weekends from SL......!!!

Ta!!


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Ampang is a decent area, popular with expats. Choose carefully, though - not all parts are accessible to public transport, or if they are, it might be just the Rapid KL bus line, which has its limitations, especially in the evening and night hours. There is a good international school there. Same with Bangsar - also popular with expats but with the same issues regarding public transportation. I'm partial to Brickfields - close to all public transport (monorail, train and bus), strong Indian influence, good restaurants and services nearby. Depending on your budget, you might also consider the Golden Triangle area (near the Petronas Towers) - it's a little pricier, but very convenient to all services and schools. You could also check around Mid-Valley - there are many good condos and houses around there. Again, you'll be a bit limited if you're relying on public transport, and the KTM Komuter train that services Mid-Valley is not the most dependable line - it's ok, I guess, if you're a patient sort of person, but not so good if you really have to rely on it. Finally, the area around Hartamas is upscale but you would need to have a car. One other suburb worth considering would be Petaling Jaya. Prices are less than in KL and there's a lot of good choices for housing. You could probably find something around there that would be convenient for the train and schools. You can take the train from there to KL in just a few minutes - it's not far. 

By train, it's about 7 hours from KL to Singapore. If he can sleep on a train, there's good sleepers going in both directions. The one from KL will get into Singapore at about 8 am. There are also many buses that make that trip.


----------



## Monzie (Jul 25, 2009)

tumbleweeds said:


> Ampang is a decent area, popular with expats. Choose carefully, though - not all parts are accessible to public transport, or if they are, it might be just the Rapid KL bus line, which has its limitations, especially in the evening and night hours. There is a good international school there. Same with Bangsar - also popular with expats but with the same issues regarding public transportation. I'm partial to Brickfields - close to all public transport (monorail, train and bus), strong Indian influence, good restaurants and services nearby. Depending on your budget, you might also consider the Golden Triangle area (near the Petronas Towers) - it's a little pricier, but very convenient to all services and schools. You could also check around Mid-Valley - there are many good condos and houses around there. Again, you'll be a bit limited if you're relying on public transport, and the KTM Komuter train that services Mid-Valley is not the most dependable line - it's ok, I guess, if you're a patient sort of person, but not so good if you really have to rely on it. Finally, the area around Hartamas is upscale but you would need to have a car. One other suburb worth considering would be Petaling Jaya. Prices are less than in KL and there's a lot of good choices for housing. You could probably find something around there that would be convenient for the train and schools. You can take the train from there to KL in just a few minutes - it's not far.
> 
> By train, it's about 7 hours from KL to Singapore. If he can sleep on a train, there's good sleepers going in both directions. The one from KL will get into Singapore at about 8 am. There are also many buses that make that trip.


Thank you very much-you have been most helpful!!

Hubby traveling from Sri Lanka -I believe the flight is appx 3 hours from Columbo -hence us looking for a place close to railway line with easy access from & to airport!!

Will have a look at the above mentioned places & get back to you if I have anymore questions(trust that will be in order??)

Have a good day!


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

devpannian said:


> malaysia is an amazing place to live. I have been in malaysia for 5 years now and i have bought 2 cars and a house. I went through this lawyer to purchase a house. His work was good and he was so polite. He in fact explained to me step by step of every transaction. Give the chap a call if you wish to buy a house. His name is kelvin 0163242395, i highly recommend him.


spam!!!


----------

